# Casio Edifice EF-200 Double Red



## Darren 66 (May 13, 2020)

I have a very old Casio Edifice EF-200 that was broken several years ago and the bracelet end was lost, only one end, when the spring bar failed when I fell over.

Since joining the site and watching a few videos I have purchased a small repair kit and changed the battery and it still works!

I would like to find a replacement end for the bracelet but don't know where to start, I would, if possible, like to bring it back to original condition.

Anyone know where I should be looking?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Darren 66 said:


> I would like to find a replacement end for the bracelet but don't know where to start,


 You could start by posting a photo of the watch on here, so we can see which bit is missing. Someone will almost certainly know where you can get a replacement part.


----------



## Darren 66 (May 13, 2020)

Davey P said:


> You could start by posting a photo of the watch on here, so we can see which bit is missing. Someone will almost certainly know where you can get a replacement part.


 I wish I could, I've posted up one picture so far by accident and now can't. I've followed all the how too's but to no avail......I'll try again.

















Oh my goodness it worked!!!!

Anyways I've looked on the bay and there is one on there for £189.95 when I thought I might be able to grab one a few quid to use as parts, seems it may be a wanted item!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Ditch the bracelet, and get a decent rubber strap on it, which will be more comfortable anyway - Problem solved :thumbsup: (You're welcome mate) :laugh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I use this lot whenever I need a Casio spare part, or strap. I've looked down the list but can't see the EF 200 listed...it might be too old now. However, one of the other bracelets might suit...you will need to do a bit of research!

https://www.tiktox.com/casio-bands-bezels-and-spares/edifice-straps-bezels-and-spares.html


----------



## Darren 66 (May 13, 2020)

Davey P said:


> Ditch the bracelet, and get a decent rubber strap on it, which will be more comfortable anyway - Problem solved :thumbsup: (You're welcome mate) :laugh:


 Unfortunately I'm not overly keen on changing straps, I don't mod things cars bikes anything really I like everything original - if it comes with a strap then it stays on a strap and if on a bracelet it stays on a bracelet! :biggrin:

Don't mention the Nato bracelets :evil9kf:

Roger I will check that website thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## John_D (Jul 21, 2018)

A clearer picture of what is apparently wanted here:-










While not exactly identical, this similar genuine Casio Edifice bracelet (if the lug width is the same) would make a very passable substitute and is currently on sale on eBay for $43.39, but as it is in California it will attract a bit of an extra carriage charge....


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Darren 66 said:


> Roger I will check that website thanks :thumbsup:


 From your last pic, it looks as though you need a bracelet with full width curved end links, not the 'integrated' type that have a narrow middle link connecting to the lugs. If the original isn't still available, perhaps one of the others with the correct lug width and Edifice logo'd clasp might suit...sometimes you have to bite the bullet and realise that the originals are no longer available.


----------



## Darren 66 (May 13, 2020)

John D thanks for the clearer picture, I'm still struggling with posting and can't seem to make the pics any bigger. By the way is that your double red?

Roger I agree, I only need the last link which is shaped a bit but its somewhere in the mud of the Dales.... I may have to bite the bullet and get a slightly different bracelet maybe with the Edifice logo (they look quite good)

I shouldn't complain too much, I'm hardly original any more


----------



## Lunnon (Dec 4, 2020)

Darren 66 said:


> I have a very old Casio Edifice EF-200 that was broken several years ago and the bracelet end was lost, only one end, when the spring bar failed when I fell over.
> 
> Since joining the site and watching a few videos I have purchased a small repair kit and changed the battery and it still works!
> 
> ...


 Did you find a bracelet for your EF-200? I have the same issue?


----------



## Darren 66 (May 13, 2020)

Apologies I didn't see this reply, no I haven't found a replacement bracelet yet.

I haven't been searching much really but more waiting for something to come along!


----------

